

China's Fertility Rate is Below Replacement - cm2012
https://www.google.com/search?q=china+fertility&oq=china+fertility&aqs=chrome..69i57.3233j0j1&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8#es_sm=93&espv=210&q=china+fertility+rate

======
OneOneOneOne
I don't think this is news. Over half the countries listed here are below
replacement...

[https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-
factbook/...](https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-
factbook/rankorder/2127rank.html)

(Sorry for the double reply but I just stumbled across this yesterday)

